

Ultrabooks to be priced above $1,000 - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47337/ultrabooks-windows-world-weapon-against-macbook-air-be-priced-above-1000

======
nextparadigms
When they first talked about ultrabooks they showed one that was $999 and said
they are going to be "under $1000". Well considering the "under $1000" meant
$999 then, I knew they won't be able to hold that price for long. Intel
_wants_ ultrabooks to be above $1000, because Intel cares a lot more about
profit _per unit_ than they do about volume.

Intel's DNA is to sell expensive chips. This is why ARM will disrupt their
low-end/mid-end laptop ranges within the next 2 years, when Chromebooks,
Windows 8 machines and even Macbooks will start having ARM chips.

The whole point of the ultra-books was to make reasonably priced, decent
performance (ULV chips )but slim and good looking notebooks, but they are now
turning them into "premium" notebooks.

